

Darpa working on major cyber security break through - cwan
http://homelandsecuritynewswire.com/darpa-working-major-cyber-security-break-through

======
CWuestefeld
_one program, CRASH, is based on the human immune system and will make it less
likely that computers will spread cyber infections to other networks_

If I had a dollar for every time I've heard that... I mean, I can recall
hearing this at least 18 years ago.

